# Tropheus, Petrochromis and Simochromis



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

The mpulungo aquarium received new inhabitants. I had 24 tropheus - 6 adults and 18 juvies. I took out 16 juvies and now the fauna is:

8 Tropheus moorii "mpulungu" - 6 adults and 2 juveniles
8 Petrochromis tembwe silver - 5 adults and 3 juveniles
8 Simochromis diagramma Isanga - 1 male adult and 7 juveniles

After I took out the mpulungu juvies all the adults started a war...










All the 3 (tropheus, petros and simos) are well instaled and living in harmony.

Here are the petros:























































The simos:



















And some more photos:




























Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## UMphreak (Feb 27, 2006)

very nice :thumb:


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Here are some more photos of the petros taken today...














































Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Here are some pictures of the simochromis done without flash:


















































































Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Yesterday I noticed that the 2 dominant tropheus males where missing. I found them dead near the rocks. I canÃ‚Â´t find a reason for their dead. Maybe in a fight they injured each other. The truth is that the 3rd male is now the king... Also yesterday I found a petrochromis female that aparentely has bloat. But sheÃ‚Â´s eating well and just seam to lost her balance. HereÃ‚Â´s a photo:










All the other fish are well and growing fast - the juvenile simos has already 10 cm:









































































Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Troph45 (Dec 18, 2008)

* Diogo Lopes [/ b]
Jolie photos beau Simochromis :thumb:*


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

The simos done it again but know I have 3 females holding! Here is in video one of the moments:






And some pictures:




























The second female (and the same male):




























And the final result:



















Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Your skill and braveness (to me) is amazing as are your photos and those cichlids are all awesome. 8 of each boy I would hardly of dared mix twice that number in twice the space. But hey it works for you! 8) 
Thanks for sharring this set up.
Bit of an eye opener of what is possable in a well planned tank for me.

All the best James


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Here is a video of the moliros. Now they share the aquarium with the simochromis.






Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## PGA material (Apr 3, 2003)

beatiful pics and fish. Those simo are gorgeus!! I want some. I have not seem any availible around here are they hard to get?


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,



PGA material said:


> beatiful pics and fish. Those simo are gorgeus!! I want some. I have not seem any availible around here are they hard to get?


Here in Portugal they are not comun but we can get them from Airfish and Verdjuin.
Meanwhile the simos are born - they are 26 in total - here is a pic and a video.















I got 4 females and some juveniles from Spain and the male just went crazy with the ladies...





































And the moliro just wont stop...
























Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Here are two pictures - put some more anubias in the left side and more sand in the center...



















And one video






Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Beautiful fish, tanks and images! Very inspiring.

I'm curious about the background on the main tank. What is it? It has depth and texture and really gives a sense of being something organic rather than just the back being painted.

Thanks.


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,



zimmy said:


> I'm curious about the background on the main tank. What is it? It has depth and texture and really gives a sense of being something organic rather than just the back being painted.


The background is just a black canvas and the algae just give it that look!

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Less than 15 days passed from the day that the simos females came and I had the first posture:










Yesterday night was the second one:



















And today I must say that IÃ‚Â´m gonna have the third:



















Meanwhile the 26 little ones are growing fast and they are allready 2 cm:




























Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Today I took 35 simochromis from just one female!!! I knew that they breed a lot but I never thought that they could have so many kids...



















Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

And today I have 71 simochromis more! They were born from 4 females (still one left).

But one female had 40 little ones! Here she is just before I catch her to strip:









The 40 kids:









And the 71 (31 from the other 3 females):









They join the other 35 that I had last sunday. Hi have now more than 120 simos. Here is a video:






Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

And one more female holding...




























Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

The simos left because I manage to get some WC Tropheus ilangi!!!

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

The little simos are growing fast. Now with a month old they are about 3 cm















Cheers
Diogo


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Man. This thread makes me want a tropheus tank. The black face/white body (I'm bad with Tang names) male is gorgeous.


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,



dielikemoviestars said:


> Man. This thread makes me want a tropheus tank. The black face/white body (I'm bad with Tang names) male is gorgeous.


But this guy is a Simochromis diagrama isanga.

Meanwhile the simos are already is the fishroom. Here are some pics and videos:





























Cheers,
Diogo


----------

